# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Սիրտ-անոթային համակարգ

## Մարկիզ

Այս թեմայում հնարավորինս մատչելի ձևով կխոսենք սիրտ-անոթային համակարգի անատոմիայի, ֆիզիլոգիայի և առավել տարածված հիվանդությունների մասին: Կօգտվեմ ձեռքիս տակ եղած գրականությունից և իմ գիտելիքներից: Եթե կլինեն թեմային վերաբերվող հարցեր, սիրով կպատասխանեմ: 

Սիրենք ու առողջ պահենք մեր սրտիկները: :Smile: 

Մարդու սիրտը անըդհատ «աշխատում է» օրգանիզմի համար առանց հանգստի: Իր «աշխատանքային կարիերայի» ընթացքում սիրտը հաղթահարում է մեծ քանակությամբ արգելքներ, պատնեշներ`  զանազան սթրեսներ, ինֆեկցիաներ, զարկերակային գերճնշում, իշեմիկ հիվանդություն, ալկոհոլի ու ծխախոտի չարաշահում, տարբեր հոգեբանական վիճակների հետևանքով ի հայտ եկող դժվարություններ և այլն:

Մարդու օրգանիզմի նորմալ գործունեության ապահովվում է արյան մշտական շրջանառությամբ: Անոթային համակարգով դեպի մեր հյուսվածքները արյան շրջանառությունն իրականացվում է համակարգի «պոմպը» հանդիսացող սրտի ռիթմիկ կծկումների շնորհիվ: Եվ, ընդհանրապես, չկա այլ «պոմպ», որն ունակ լինելու աշխատել այնքան ինտենսիվ ու երկար, որքան սիրտը: Նրա կարևորագույն ֆունկցիան արյան մշտական շրջանառության միջոցով հյուսվածքներին անհրաժեշտ քանակությամբ թթվածնով և սննդային նյութերով ապահովումն է, ինչպես նաև նյութափոխանակության արգասիքների (հյուսվածքին ոչ պիտանի և նաև վնասակար նյութերի) դուրս բերումը հյուսվածքներից:

Եվ այսպես…
Սիրտը խոռոչավոր օրգան է: Սրտի խոռոչը* միջնապատով* բաժանված է երկու մասի՝ *աջ* և *ձախ* մասերի, որոնք զուտ ֆունկցիոնալ առումով, ելնելով որոշակի սկզբունքներից կարելի է դիտարկել միմյանցից «առանձին»: Իրենց հերթին վերը նշված աջ և ձախ մասերը բաժանվում են յուրաքանչյուրը երկու հատվածի՝ *նախասիրտ* և* փորոք*: Աջ մասը՝ *աջ նախասրտի* և *աջ փորոքի*, և ձախը՝* ձախ նախասրտի* և *ձախ փորոքի*: Նախասրտերի և փորոքների միջև տեղակայված են նախասիրտ-փորոքային *փականները*, որոնցից աջ նախասրտի և աջ փորոքի միջև տեղակայված փականը կոչվում է *եռփեղկանի*, իսկ ձախ նախասրտի և ձախ փորոքի միջև տեղակայված փականը՝ *միտրալ* փական (ի տարբերություն առաջինի, վերջինս ունի երկու փեղկ): Փականների ֆունկցիան արյան ներսրտային (սրտի խոռոչում) շրջանառության կարգավորումն է՝ միայն նախասրտերից դեպի փորոքներ արյան հոսքի ապահովումն է և հակառակ ուղղությամբ՝ փորոքներից նախասրտեր, հոսքի արգելքը:

Եվս երկու փականներ ապահովում են արյան հետագա հոսքը փորոքներից դեպի անոթներ: Առաջինը *թոքային զարկերակացողունի փականն* է՝ տեղակայված *թոքային զարկերակացողունի* սրտի աջ փորոքից սկսման («դուրս գալու») սկզբնամասում: Երկրորդը *աորտայի փականն* է՝ տեղակայված *աորտայի* սկզբնամասում (հիմքում): Թոքային զարկերակացողունի փականն ապահովում է արյան հոսքը աջ փորոքից դեպի թոքային զարկերակացողուն, որի միջոցով թթվածնով աղքատ արյունը հոսում է դեպի *արյան փոքր շրջանառություն*՝ թոքեր, որտեղ այն հարստացվում է թթվածնով, հետագայում թոքերի անոթային համակարգով վերադարձվում սիրտ, ավելի ստույգ՝ ձախ նախասիրտ: 

Ձախ նախասրտից արյունն անցնում է ձախ փորոք, որտեղից այն աորտայի միջոցով (կարգավորվելով աորտալ փականով) արտամղվում է *արյան մեծ շրջանառություն*՝ հյուսվածներին թթվածնով և անհրաժեշտ այլ նյութերով մատակարարելու և հյուսվածքներից նյութափոխանակային արգասիքները հեռացնելու նպատակով: Արյան մեծ շրջանառությունն ավարտվում է ստորին և վերին սիներակներով, որոնք արդեն թթվածնով աղքատ արյան հոսքն ապահովում են հյուսվածքներից դեպի աջ նախասիրտ:

…

----------

Ambrosine (15.08.2009), FactorX (15.08.2009), Ungrateful (02.08.2009), Բիձա (15.08.2009), Հայկօ (02.08.2009), Մանուլ (25.09.2009)

----------


## po1

:Ckckal: Վողջույն իմ ՀԱՅ ժողովուրդ ես քսաներեք տարեկան եմ անունս Հովսեփ է
ես միշտ սրտի մոտ ցավեր էի ունենում անընդհատ սիրտս ուժեղ ցավում էր հիմա ծխելս թողել եմ և մի փոքր ավելի  լավ եմ :Wink:

----------

FactorX (15.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Մարկիզ ջան, եթե կարող ես, *պսակաձև* անոթներից խոսիր էլի :Wink: 
օրինակ, ի՞նչն է պատճառը, որ խցանվում են :Xeloq:

----------

Yellow Raven (15.08.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> Այս թեմայում հնարավորինս մատչելի ձևով կխոսենք սիրտ-անոթային համակարգի անատոմիայի, ֆիզիլոգիայի և առավել տարածված հիվանդությունների մասին: 
> 
> …


Կարևոր թեմա է,
Որոշ լրացուցիչ տեղեկություններ էլ սրտի մասին ես ավելացնեմ:
Հաճախ կլսեք, որ ասում են սրտանոթային հիվանդություններ: 
Այդ տերմինն ինքնին սահմանազատում է սրտի հիվանդությունները որպես անոթային և զուտ սրտային բնույթի: 
Սիրտն ինքնին աշխատող օրգան լինելով արյան առանձնացված սնուցում ունի, որը կատարվում է այսպես կոչված կորոնար անոթների մջոցով: Այսինքն սրտից դեպի արյան մեծ շրջանառություն մղված արյան մի մասի առաջին սպառողը հենց սիրտն է, որին արյունը մատակարարվում հենց աորտայից: 
Սրտի ինֆարկտի դեպքում  խցանվում է սրտային 3 հիմնական զարկերակնորից մեկը / որի պատճառով սրտի մոտ 1/3-ը սնուցում չի ստանում և կախված, այլևայլ բազմաթիվ պարամետրերից ու մարդու բախտից գործը կարող է վերջանալ նաև լավ ապաքինմամբ: 
50-նն անց մարդկանց մեծամասնության մոտ սրտային զարկերակներում անոթի ներքին պատի մեջ նկատելի են խոլեստերինային կուտակումներ /բշտիկներ/, որոնք մասամբ սահմանափակում են արյան ազատ ընթացքը: Դրա արտահայտությունն է լավ վազել կամ արագ քայլել, ծանր աշխատանք կատարել  չկարողանալը: 
Վտանգավորը ոչ թե այդ կուտակումների առկայությունն է, այլ այդ բշտիկների անկանխատեսելի պարպվելը, որը բերում է պարունակության դեպի անոթի ներսը դուրս մղումը և խցանումը խոլոստերինային  պինդ մածուկով: Բշտիկի պարպման մեխանիզմները մինչև հիմա լրիվ բացահայտված չեն, նշվում են տասնյակ և ավել գործոններ:
Ըստ տարածված տեսակետների, հիմնական  անոթի խցանումն ինքնին դեռ մահացու չէ, մահը վրա է հասնում առիթմիաների արդյունքում, երբ վնասված սրտամկանի հատվածը չկարողանալով մասնակցել կծկմանը, աննորմալ միջավայր է դառնում սրտում տարածվող ռիթմիկ էլեկտրական իմպուլսների ճանապարհին, և ի վերջո խախտվում է սրտի նորմալ ռիթմիկան: 
Հենց առիթմիաներն են հանդիսանում սպորտային մահերի մեծ մասի դրդապատճառը: Մեծ բեռնվածության դեպքում երբ արագանում են սրտի զարկերը, մեծանում է վտանգը, որ նորմալ ռիթմիկան ինքնին կխախտվի: Ամեն հաջորդ իմպուլս ավելի շուտ է գեներացվում քան հասցնում է մարել նախորդը: Արդյունքում  կախված արդեն մարզիկների գենետիկայից, որոշ սրտեր ընկնում են առիթմիկ վիճակի մեջ, որը երբեմն անհնար է լինում կանխել:  Այդ մարզիկների մոտ սրտային հիվանդություն չկա, ուղղակի շատ դժվար է կանխատեսել , թե ինչ պայմաններում նրա թաքնված այդ սրտային առանձնահատկությունը  իրեն կցուցադրի: 
Սրտի բջիջների կառուցվածքն ու նրանց համախմբված  կծկողական աշխատանքր դա զարմանահրաշ մի ասպարեզ է, Սրտային բջջի աշխատանքի ֆիզիոլոգիական, մոլոկուլակենսաբանական սկզբունքները հիմնականում արդեն բացահայտված են: Դա մաթեմատիկական առումով ճշգրիտ հաշվարկված, ֆիզիկոքիմիական բարդ աշխարհ է, որը զարմանալիորեն հուսալի է կարգի գցված: 
Մարդու սրտի զարգացումը  վերջնականապես ավարտվում է  6 տարեկանում: Մինչև վերջերս ընդունված էր կարծել, որ սրտի բջիջների չեն բազմանում և մահացածները չեն հատուցվում նորերով: Ըստ նորգաույն  տվյալների դա այդպես չէ: Ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում կատարվում է սրտային բջիջների դանդաղ վերականգնում /վերափոխում նորերով/: Բայց սրտային բջիջների ընդհանուր քանակն է մնում ամեն մարդու համար նույնը:
 Եթե մարդը գիրանում է, կամ մեծացնում է  ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը , ապա համապատասխանաբար մեծանում են նաև սրտի բջիջները, մեծանում է սիրտն ինքնին և ավելի մեծ ծավալի արյուն է մղում ու աշխատանք կատարում: 
Սրտային հիվանդությունների մի մասն էլ հենց կապված է օրգանիզմի և սրտի մասսաների համապատասխանության խաթարման հետ: 
Եթե աստիճանական անցում է կատարվում դեպի ակտիվ ֆիզիկական կյանք, կամ գիրացում, ապա սրտի ծավալի մեծանալը մանավանդ երիտասարդ տարիքում շատ հեշտ է կատարվում: Բայց վերադարձը դեպի պասսիվ կյանք մեծ պրոբլեմներ ունի իր մեջ: Պարապմունքի չգնալը, կամ  ուտելիքը սահմանափակելը կամային հարցեր են և հեշտ է անել, բայց սրտի բջիջների և ամբողջությամբ սրտի ծավալի փոքրանալը մեծահասակ տարիքում համարյա թե անհնարին է: Հետադարձ փոփոխությունների մեծ մասը կառուցվածքային սահմանափակումների պատճառով համարյա թե անհնարին են: 
Ժամանակի ընթացքում այդ անհամապատասխանությունը ընդունում է հիվանդագին ձևեր որը հայտնի է - սրտի ընդհանուր, կամ հատվածային հիպերտրոֆիա անվան տակ: 
Խորհուրդ է տրվում մարզվել սրտային հիվանդություններից խուսափելու համար: Դա ճիշտ է, բայց օգտակար են միայն չափավոր բեռնվածություները, որպեսզի հարցը չհանգի հիպերտրոֆիայի: 
Ըստ որոշ տեսաբանների, խոլեստերինային հիվանդության առկայության դեպքում  տարիքավոր մարդկանց պետք է ոչ թե նիհարել, քաշ գցել, այլ հակառակը, ձգտել մեծացնել սրտի ծավալը, թե ֆիզիկական վարժանքներով և թե որոշակի քաշի ավելացմամբ, բայց պայմանով, որ շարունակվում է ակտիվ ֆիզիկական կյանքը:
Քաշի ավելացումը դա ինքնին սրտի ծավալը մեծացնելու գործոն է, քանի որ պարտադրում է սրտին մեծ աշխատանք կատարել, որի համար էլ զարկ է տրվում սրտի մեծացմանը:  Պարադոքսալ այդ առաջարկի էությունը և տեսական մեխանիզմը հետևյալն է: Ենթադրենք թե անոթը խցանված է 90 տոկոսով: Եթե սրտի ծավալը աճում է ասենք 10 տոկոս, ապա անոթների կտրվածքը ևս մեծանում է /հաշվարկը բարդ է, և իրականում միայն տեսականորեն է դիտարկված/: Այդ մեծացումը գումարվելով եղած 10 տոկոսին արդեն ապահովում մոտ 15-20 տոկոս  բացվածությունը, որը էականորեն փոխում է հիվանդի վիճակը: 
Դեռ որ այս մոտեցումը չի ընդունված բժշկական գործառույթում, և եթե որևէ մեկը ցանկանա այն կիրառել, դա զուտ իր անձնական գործն է…
Եթե կլինեն  հետաքրքվողներ, պատրաստ եմ ոչ թե բժշկական, այլ սրտի աշխատանքի մեխանիզմների մասին հարցերի պատասխանել: 
Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, եթե հայերեն տերմինաբանության մեջ կոպիտ սխալներ լինեն… Հայրեն դրանց ծանոթ չեմ…

----------

Ambrosine (15.08.2009), Aurora (16.08.2009), Մարկիզ (17.08.2009)

----------


## Բիձա

> ես միշտ սրտի մոտ ցավեր էի ունենում անընդհատ սիրտս ուժեղ ցավում էր հիմա ծխելս թողել եմ և մի փոքր ավելի  լավ եմ


Եթե մեկ-մեկ խմում ես, դա էլ թարգիր… ներվայնանալն էլ թարգիր… 
Բայց նաև խորհուրդ կտամ դիմես բժշկի և լրիվ ստուգվես…
Հավանականությունը, որ լրիվ լավ ես 99 տոկոս է, բայց նույնիսկ մնացորդային այդ մեկ տոկոսի համար հայաստանից դուրս եղած աշխարհում մարդիկ գնում են բժշկի- դու էլ նույն կերպ վարվիր…  :Ok:

----------


## Surveyr

Հարգելի բժիշկներ, եթե կարելի է, խնդրում եմ մանրամասնեք` սրտի երրորդ աստիճանի տախիոկարդիյա(հուսով եմ ճիշտ եմ գրել) դիագնոզի, և նրա հետևանքների մասին; Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Հարգելի բժիշկներ, էս քանի օրը ձախ կողմումս հովհարային ցավեր են առաջացել:
Հերթով սիրտսա ծակում, հետո ձեռքս, ուսս, մեկ էլ ընդանրապես ներքև կրծքավանդակի ոսկորից ներքև մասում փորս, հենց հիմա կողքս ներքևի մասում:

Էտ սիրտսա արդեն դավաճանում, թե ինչ որ ուրիշ օրգան?
Նախօրոք շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ֆուտբոլասեր ջան, ես որ բժիշկներին տենց բաներ եմ ասում, ասում են սիրտդ չի, միջկողային մկանդ ա  :Pardon:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Ֆուտբոլասեր ջան, ես որ բժիշկներին տենց բաներ եմ ասում, ասում են սիրտդ չի, միջկողային մկանդ ա


Ես բժշկի չեմ դիմել, բայց ինտերնետում  լավ ման գալուց հետո 99տոկոսով համոզված եմ, որ սիրտս չի:

Մի քանի հատ հայտանիշներ գտա: 
1. Ցավի պահին վալերիանկա ես խմում, եթե անցավ ուրեմն սիրտդա: Ես մի քանի զույգ 10րոպեյի տարբերությամբ խմեցի ու ոչ մի փոփոխություն:
2. Եթե շարժվելիս, սեղմելիս ցավումա ուրեմն սիրտդ չի:

Եթե էն մի տոկոսնա ինչ ասեմ, մի օր ծնվել ենք, մի օր էլ դե պարզա:  :Smile:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հարգելի բժիշկներ, եթե կարելի է, խնդրում եմ մանրամասնեք` սրտի երրորդ աստիճանի տախի_ո_կարդիյա(հուսով եմ ճիշտ եմ գրել) դիագնոզի, և նրա հետևանքների մասին; Կանխավ շնորհակալություն:


Բժիշկ չեմ
*Տախիկարդիան* դա հանգիստ վիճակում սրտի 90 ից ավել կծկումներն են (1 րոպպեի ընթացքում)Այն ավելի շուտ ոչ թէ հիվանդություն է այլ հետևանք։ Հիմնականում առաջանում է ներվային համակարգի կամ հորմոնալ խանգարումների ժամանակ։

----------

